# Looking for wood to turn around Seattle WA



## wood turner (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello - I am a wood turner on the look out for any nice hardwoods, fruit woods, really big fir etc... that might be coming down in the greater Seattle area (everett to tacoma basically). 

I have a partner that I work with, we're very flexible and come with a full compliment of saws, 5x10 trailer and safety equipment.

So if your bringing down a nice burled tree, some big holly, or anything you know should go above the fireplace and not inside of it - do think of us. 

Bill - Newcastle WA


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 2, 2006)

Here in Wisconsin there are burls on willows. A three foot tree might have 3 or 4 hundred pounds of them. 
There's a local bowl maker that has taken some but most are just chipped up or burned as firewood.


----------



## wood turner (Nov 2, 2006)

*wisconson burls*

Very sad to hear it - they'd no doubt make wonderful bowls if only the right people could be put in touch with them. 

It's doubly hard living in Seattle - the only native trees that are good for turning are Madrone... anything else is generally an overgrown landscaping tree that has to be removed. 

If you're up for it and do come across burls a lot in your area/line of work here are a few clubs I found on line. I know they'd definitel appreciate it and put the wood to good use. 

Wisconsin

Badger Woodturners
badgerwoodturners.org
Bob Falk – [email protected]
Madison Area

Coulee Region Woodturners
www.crwoodturner.com
Telephone: (608) 783-0883
Duane Hill – [email protected]
West WI, Southeast MN and Northeast IA

Northeast Wisconsin Woodturners
Telephone: (920) 235-6707
Greg Kulibert – [email protected]
Northeast Wisconsin

Wisconsin Woodturners
Telephone: (262) 646-4190
Monty Parker – [email protected]
Milwaukee Area


----------



## Doctor Dave (Nov 3, 2006)

wood turner said:


> Very sad to hear it - they'd no doubt make wonderful bowls if only the right people could be put in touch with them.
> 
> It's doubly hard living in Seattle - the only native trees that are good for turning are Madrone... anything else is generally an overgrown landscaping tree that has to be removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## wood turner (Nov 3, 2006)

What about bigleaf maple? There are lot's of overgrown street trees prying up sidewalks that are probably cut,and some definitely have burls. (I lived in Seattle for 10 years).[/QUOTE]

Well I over simplified of course. Maple however is a point of contention. I think it may be a case of the grass is greener but most turners won't touch the local maple saying it's not nearly as hard as eastern maple and does not hold it's color. They say it's very difficult to get a good surface off the tool... 

But on the other hand - most locals wouldn't consider Alder either - where as I'm told the folks from the east like our Alder for turning... 

Anything burl is coveted regardless of the species. I have some non burled maple at the moment with amazing color, some spalt lines, but I'm told have fun now, the color won't last... We'll see I guess. 

If you had any insight on what maple to look out for - what to look for in the leaves for example that would identify it as a harder/denser species I'm all ears. 

Many thanks.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi, Bill. Some of the most valuable wood in the world is big leaf maple, if it's fully figured... The tone wood prefer the quilted figure, I hear. 

There's some incredible burled london plane around the region...and some huge maple burl on a parking strip tree in the Central District.

I've even seen some cool poplar (populus) burl, though its so soft that it may be worth little...?

I have some knotty cherry and hard maple waiting for folks like you to pick up.


----------



## coydog (Feb 19, 2007)

contact the seattle parks and rec dept. and sdot urban forestry. both depts have tree crews that routinely do removals and may be willing to leave some pieces behind if they know someone will pick them up.


----------

